# [Solved] howto forcebly drop connections

## silwerspawn

Hey everyone.

I was playing around with my Iptables and want to know if you can drop a connection without using iptables.

you know linke in window where you can get programs to see what connections you have to your system. and then just click and drop some of them.

is there anyway you can do this in gentoo?Last edited by silwerspawn on Tue Nov 25, 2008 12:46 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## vaguy02

Well...it's kinda a loaded questions, but I will do my best. if you do a 

```
netstat -n
```

 it will tell you any active internet connections and domain sockets active on the local computer. But as for dropping them or disconnecting them, that should be done at the iptables level. I don't see any advantage to dropping something from the user level. What happens if you are asleep or working on something else? People just connecting to your system.....I'm a little confused as to what prompted this question.

----------

## silwerspawn

okay here it is.

there is running an torrent tracker on port 49750

```
Active Internet connections (w/o servers)

Proto Recv-Q Send-Q Local Address           Foreign Address         State

tcp        0      0 93.160.203.34:49750     41.221.26.158:55789     SYN_RECV

tcp        0      0 93.160.203.34:49750     219.95.199.170:62883    SYN_RECV

tcp        0      0 93.160.203.34:49750     190.53.203.234:61838    SYN_RECV

tcp        0      0 93.160.203.34:49750     41.221.26.158:55835     SYN_RECV

tcp        0      0 93.160.203.34:49750     213.22.238.145:4938     SYN_RECV

tcp        0      0 93.160.203.34:49750     78.164.119.243:3452     SYN_RECV

tcp        0      0 93.160.203.34:49750     41.221.26.158:54832     SYN_RECV

tcp        0      0 93.160.203.34:49750     41.221.26.158:55902     SYN_RECV

tcp        0      0 93.160.203.34:49750     98.150.30.43:55831      SYN_RECV

tcp        0      0 93.160.203.34:49750     219.95.199.170:63509    SYN_RECV

tcp        0      0 93.160.203.34:49750     201.224.122.145:56838   TIME_WAIT

tcp        0      0 93.160.203.34:49750     62.48.154.150:2017      ESTABLISHED

tcp        0      0 93.160.203.34:49750     68.226.179.136:62687    ESTABLISHED

tcp        0      0 93.160.203.34:49750     71.51.195.212:20595     ESTABLISHED

tcp        0      0 93.160.203.34:49750     205.217.228.73:47954    ESTABLISHED

tcp        0      0 93.160.203.34:49750     58.182.130.214:2189     TIME_WAIT

tcp        0      0 93.160.203.34:49750     66.68.199.142:4237      ESTABLISHED

tcp        0      0 93.160.203.34:49750     85.250.42.90:1509       ESTABLISHED

tcp        0      1 93.160.203.34:37101     24.60.5.209:22958       SYN_SENT

tcp        0      0 93.160.203.34:49750     86.99.163.243:52626     ESTABLISHED

tcp        0      0 93.160.203.34:49750     83.25.9.41:51303        ESTABLISHED

tcp        0   3560 93.160.203.34:49750     96.28.38.21:49365       ESTABLISHED

tcp        0      0 93.160.203.34:49750     87.227.68.57:56686      TIME_WAIT

tcp        0      0 93.160.203.34:5903      192.168.0.101:52768     ESTABLISHED

tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:3306          127.0.0.1:34393         ESTABLISHED

tcp        0      0 93.160.203.34:49750     70.145.99.38:60487      ESTABLISHED

tcp        0    597 93.160.203.34:49750     115.186.122.230:63381   ESTABLISHED

tcp        0      0 93.160.203.34:49750     84.61.195.25:63392      ESTABLISHED

tcp        0      0 93.160.203.34:49750     82.28.237.212:49277     ESTABLISHED

tcp        0      0 93.160.203.34:49750     89.43.238.129:34524     ESTABLISHED

tcp        0      1 93.160.203.34:45975     72.200.10.20:13498      SYN_SENT

tcp        0      0 93.160.203.34:49750     41.232.8.1:4207         TIME_WAIT

tcp        0      0 93.160.203.34:49750     81.66.127.30:56530      ESTABLISHED

tcp        0      0 93.160.203.34:49750     92.97.89.204:61761      TIME_WAIT

tcp        0  36000 93.160.203.34:49750     76.65.52.180:60618      ESTABLISHED

tcp        0      0 93.160.203.34:49750     189.110.240.45:3260     ESTABLISHED

tcp     2720    119 93.160.203.34:49750     78.148.161.127:3590     ESTABLISHED

tcp        0      0 93.160.203.34:49750     88.218.154.58:17252     TIME_WAIT

tcp        0     22 93.160.203.34:22        62.221.52.4:2231        LAST_ACK

tcp        0      0 93.160.203.34:49750     117.195.194.184:4296    TIME_WAIT

tcp        0  27191 93.160.203.34:49750     79.114.17.77:2640       ESTABLISHED

tcp        0      1 93.160.203.34:49750     41.200.177.74:61337     FIN_WAIT1

tcp        0     93 93.160.203.34:49750     122.249.22.104:62907    ESTABLISHED

tcp        0      0 93.160.203.34:49750     78.147.206.66:22652     ESTABLISHED

tcp        0      1 93.160.203.34:43506     90.191.134.210:58779    SYN_SENT

tcp        0      1 93.160.203.34:43651     200.92.210.235:21467    SYN_SENT

tcp        0    135 93.160.203.34:49750     124.82.79.68:4943       ESTABLISHED

tcp        0      0 93.160.203.34:49750     124.82.79.68:3798       TIME_WAIT

tcp        0      1 93.160.203.34:57476     85.237.182.84:14989     SYN_SENT

tcp        0      0 93.160.203.34:49750     90.231.48.60:56990      ESTABLISHED

tcp        0      0 93.160.203.34:49750     201.160.126.99:4607     ESTABLISHED

tcp        0  33396 93.160.203.34:49750     77.0.240.74:23346       ESTABLISHED

tcp        0      0 93.160.203.34:49750     81.170.178.89:4662      ESTABLISHED

tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:41469         127.0.0.1:3306          ESTABLISHED

tcp        0      0 93.160.203.34:49750     208.120.14.239:49328    ESTABLISHED

tcp        0      0 93.160.203.34:49750     67.224.161.48:57807     ESTABLISHED

tcp        0      1 93.160.203.34:42112     85.166.34.142:59630     SYN_SENT

tcp        0      0 93.160.203.34:49750     81.241.17.187:3253      ESTABLISHED

tcp        0      0 93.160.203.34:49750     77.22.141.92:53703      ESTABLISHED

tcp        0      0 93.160.203.34:49750     71.58.235.8:62790       ESTABLISHED

tcp        0      0 93.160.203.34:49750     88.156.244.153:1969     ESTABLISHED

tcp        0      0 93.160.203.34:49750     85.93.140.110:60241     TIME_WAIT

tcp        0  16409 93.160.203.34:49750     77.104.242.129:3614     ESTABLISHED

tcp        0  23360 93.160.203.34:49750     203.153.214.53:3179     ESTABLISHED

tcp        0      1 93.160.203.34:49750     77.165.248.127:57157    LAST_ACK

tcp        0      0 93.160.203.34:49750     87.203.79.105:12558     TIME_WAIT

tcp        0      1 93.160.203.34:54959     76.94.25.197:43200      SYN_SENT

tcp        0      0 93.160.203.34:49750     75.82.64.217:63737      ESTABLISHED

tcp        0      0 93.160.203.34:49750     85.165.114.104:55519    ESTABLISHED

tcp        0      0 93.160.203.34:49750     83.249.195.167:62197    TIME_WAIT

tcp        0      0 93.160.203.34:49750     80.48.180.134:4271      TIME_WAIT

tcp        0      1 93.160.203.34:59398     222.127.164.240:36758   SYN_SENT

tcp        0      0 93.160.203.34:49750     81.208.31.214:53206     ESTABLISHED

tcp        0      0 93.160.203.34:49750     60.48.84.102:38075      ESTABLISHED

tcp        0      0 93.160.203.34:49750     90.231.216.126:3941     ESTABLISHED

tcp        0      0 93.160.203.34:49750     70.91.214.65:50262      TIME_WAIT

tcp        0      0 93.160.203.34:49750     82.225.211.116:53905    ESTABLISHED

tcp        0      1 93.160.203.34:40726     60.49.115.64:80         SYN_SENT

tcp        0      1 93.160.203.34:50131     62.31.149.186:18206     SYN_SENT

tcp        0      1 93.160.203.34:33951     119.95.141.220:20061    SYN_SENT

tcp        0      0 93.160.203.34:49750     87.248.176.46:3689      TIME_WAIT

tcp        0      0 93.160.203.34:49750     81.207.17.112:53033     ESTABLISHED

tcp        0      0 93.160.203.34:49750     85.69.114.81:62751      TIME_WAIT

tcp        0      0 93.160.203.34:49750     71.34.40.179:1311       ESTABLISHED

tcp        0      0 93.160.203.34:49750     195.167.65.105:21180    TIME_WAIT

tcp        0      0 93.160.203.34:49750     219.89.100.146:4067     ESTABLISHED

tcp        0      0 93.160.203.34:49750     125.25.92.238:3609      ESTABLISHED

tcp        0      0 93.160.203.34:49750     74.170.42.7:54065       TIME_WAIT

tcp        0      0 93.160.203.34:49750     62.1.64.209:19973       ESTABLISHED

tcp        0      0 93.160.203.34:49750     193.90.49.82:1536       TIME_WAIT

tcp        0      0 93.160.203.34:49750     207.47.196.223:53025    ESTABLISHED

tcp        0      0 93.160.203.34:49750     60.51.49.11:65406       TIME_WAIT

tcp        0      0 93.160.203.34:49750     67.171.180.215:2521     TIME_WAIT

tcp        0      1 93.160.203.34:53353     81.190.230.174:1196     SYN_SENT

tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:34393         127.0.0.1:3306          ESTABLISHED

tcp        0      0 93.160.203.34:49750     87.218.67.183:3844      TIME_WAIT

tcp        0      1 93.160.203.34:45146     68.226.179.136:17293    SYN_SENT

tcp        0  10220 93.160.203.34:49750     155.31.174.29:50754     ESTABLISHED

tcp        0      0 93.160.203.34:49750     213.250.56.125:31059    ESTABLISHED

tcp        1      1 93.160.203.34:49750     80.48.180.134:4363      CLOSING

tcp        0      0 93.160.203.34:49750     202.156.17.137:57039    ESTABLISHED

tcp        0      1 93.160.203.34:56354     84.209.199.216:24872    SYN_SENT

tcp        0      0 93.160.203.34:49750     97.116.19.145:52214     ESTABLISHED

tcp        0  44127 93.160.203.34:49750     88.234.189.207:1381     ESTABLISHED

tcp        0      1 93.160.203.34:53458     65.7.136.248:17918      SYN_SENT

tcp        0      1 93.160.203.34:35029     123.136.101.197:2195    SYN_SENT

tcp        0      1 93.160.203.34:52423     80.103.107.205:6881     SYN_SENT

tcp        0      0 93.160.203.34:49750     83.254.94.57:50353      ESTABLISHED

tcp        0      0 93.160.203.34:49750     72.73.111.207:2815      ESTABLISHED

tcp        0      0 93.160.203.34:49750     90.227.60.193:59944     ESTABLISHED

tcp        0      0 93.160.203.34:49750     92.113.67.170:3190      TIME_WAIT

tcp      435      0 93.160.203.34:49750     203.219.130.191:51244   ESTABLISHED

tcp        0      0 93.160.203.34:49750     121.58.205.251:4472     ESTABLISHED

tcp      708  31904 93.160.203.34:49750     125.60.243.82:4012      ESTABLISHED

tcp        0  39575 93.160.203.34:49750     78.226.221.119:1808     ESTABLISHED

tcp        0      0 93.160.203.34:49750     83.71.68.150:51714      ESTABLISHED

tcp        0      0 93.160.203.34:49750     75.48.121.30:55781      ESTABLISHED

tcp        0      0 93.160.203.34:49750     189.7.109.116:4136      TIME_WAIT

tcp        0      0 93.160.203.34:49750     99.165.95.157:1990      TIME_WAIT

tcp        0      0 93.160.203.34:49750     85.75.37.156:14523      ESTABLISHED

tcp        0      0 93.160.203.34:49750     81.167.142.80:65440     ESTABLISHED

tcp        0      0 93.160.203.34:49750     85.74.55.6:57025        TIME_WAIT

tcp        0      1 93.160.203.34:54225     81.156.209.22:55555     SYN_SENT

tcp        0      0 93.160.203.34:49750     74.236.148.161:3140     ESTABLISHED

tcp       31  32073 93.160.203.34:49750     77.29.239.215:4541      ESTABLISHED

tcp        0      0 93.160.203.34:49750     76.177.207.194:50577    ESTABLISHED

tcp        0      1 93.160.203.34:35985     173.88.155.153:10001    SYN_SENT

tcp        0      0 93.160.203.34:49750     62.43.52.63:3517        TIME_WAIT

tcp        0      0 93.160.203.34:49750     89.38.174.115:1629      ESTABLISHED

tcp        0      0 93.160.203.34:49750     77.31.215.147:56808     TIME_WAIT

tcp        0      0 93.160.203.34:49750     92.97.38.104:61314      TIME_WAIT

tcp        0      0 93.160.203.34:49750     99.252.14.58:1096       ESTABLISHED

tcp        0      0 93.160.203.34:49750     60.48.34.96:1041        ESTABLISHED

tcp     4380  57597 93.160.203.34:49750     99.246.198.155:61431    ESTABLISHED

tcp        0      0 93.160.203.34:49750     124.125.250.48:60839    TIME_WAIT

tcp        0      0 93.160.203.34:49750     99.233.214.52:58466     TIME_WAIT

tcp        0      0 93.160.203.34:49750     78.84.186.39:4464       ESTABLISHED

tcp        0      1 93.160.203.34:58324     134.173.56.15:15121     SYN_SENT

tcp        0      0 93.160.203.34:36478     93.160.203.34:6543      ESTABLISHED

tcp        0      0 93.160.203.34:49750     79.33.141.20:41807      ESTABLISHED

tcp     1460      0 93.160.203.34:49750     96.255.61.7:1235        ESTABLISHED

tcp        0      1 93.160.203.34:49750     96.234.4.183:4739       FIN_WAIT1

tcp        0      0 93.160.203.34:49750     209.60.240.130:36038    TIME_WAIT

tcp        0      0 93.160.203.34:49750     86.84.163.178:50413     ESTABLISHED

tcp        0      0 93.160.203.34:49750     75.111.129.75:58683     ESTABLISHED

tcp        0      0 93.160.203.34:49750     24.160.147.118:4189     TIME_WAIT

tcp        0      0 93.160.203.34:49750     62.68.171.197:64830     ESTABLISHED

tcp        0      0 93.160.203.34:49750     121.115.98.121:65052    TIME_WAIT

tcp        0      0 93.160.203.34:49750     81.230.22.137:43543     ESTABLISHED

tcp        0      0 93.160.203.34:49750     78.154.208.153:61004    ESTABLISHED

tcp        0      0 93.160.203.34:49750     92.97.38.104:61347      TIME_WAIT

tcp        0      0 93.160.203.34:49750     90.7.239.60:41683       ESTABLISHED

tcp        0      0 93.160.203.34:22        192.168.0.101:52812     ESTABLISHED

tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:3306          127.0.0.1:41469         ESTABLISHED

tcp        0    177 93.160.203.34:49750     92.15.43.99:55905       ESTABLISHED

tcp        0     19 93.160.203.34:49750     71.49.8.176:21329       ESTABLISHED

tcp        0      0 93.160.203.34:49750     68.146.104.152:1920     ESTABLISHED

tcp        0      0 93.160.203.34:49750     87.205.165.74:4417      ESTABLISHED

tcp        0      0 93.160.203.34:49750     98.195.63.47:4681       ESTABLISHED

tcp        0      1 93.160.203.34:49750     213.22.238.145:4866     FIN_WAIT1

tcp        0      1 93.160.203.34:33116     123.239.148.88:44136    SYN_SENT

tcp        0      0 93.160.203.34:49750     78.86.26.252:52391      ESTABLISHED

tcp        0      0 93.160.203.34:36477     93.160.203.34:6543      ESTABLISHED

tcp        0      0 93.160.203.34:49750     173.88.252.214:1699     ESTABLISHED

tcp        0      0 93.160.203.34:49750     143.167.238.39:56123    TIME_WAIT

tcp        0      0 93.160.203.34:49750     79.68.207.187:39519     ESTABLISHED

tcp        0      0 93.160.203.34:49750     70.65.148.252:4619      TIME_WAIT

tcp        0   3097 93.160.203.34:49750     213.60.139.86:35946     ESTABLISHED

tcp        0      0 93.160.203.34:49750     71.107.83.99:4181       ESTABLISHED

tcp        0      0 93.160.203.34:49750     83.251.211.187:56356    ESTABLISHED

tcp        0      0 93.160.203.34:49750     70.146.34.160:50345     ESTABLISHED

tcp        0      0 93.160.203.34:49750     68.151.114.196:63257    ESTABLISHED

tcp        0      0 93.160.203.34:49750     86.153.170.222:60331    ESTABLISHED

tcp        0      1 93.160.203.34:36803     86.129.18.6:15107       SYN_SENT

tcp        0      0 93.160.203.34:49750     122.55.188.73:4303      ESTABLISHED

tcp        0      0 192.168.0.1:445         192.168.0.101:52784     ESTABLISHED

tcp        0      0 93.160.203.34:49750     68.146.201.238:33527    ESTABLISHED

tcp        0      0 93.160.203.34:5902      192.168.0.101:52937     ESTABLISHED

tcp        0      0 93.160.203.34:49750     96.234.4.183:4804       TIME_WAIT

tcp        0      0 93.160.203.34:49750     151.213.160.5:60232     ESTABLISHED

tcp        0      0 192.168.0.1:6886        192.168.0.101:54220     TIME_WAIT

tcp        0  39204 93.160.203.34:49750     98.17.174.171:61755     ESTABLISHED

tcp        0   4810 93.160.203.34:49750     91.156.148.18:65105     ESTABLISHED

tcp        0      0 93.160.203.34:6543      93.160.203.34:36478     ESTABLISHED

tcp        0      0 93.160.203.34:49750     124.82.79.68:4054       TIME_WAIT

tcp        0      0 93.160.203.34:49750     124.82.79.68:3531       TIME_WAIT

tcp        0      0 93.160.203.34:49750     195.150.76.2:62061      ESTABLISHED

tcp        0      0 93.160.203.34:49750     75.102.128.163:61116    TIME_WAIT

tcp        0      0 93.160.203.34:49750     76.95.184.57:2743       ESTABLISHED

tcp        0      0 93.160.203.34:42665     76.179.98.27:25475      ESTABLISHED

tcp        0      0 93.160.203.34:49750     67.171.180.215:2525     TIME_WAIT

tcp        0      0 93.160.203.34:22        217.91.121.237:58776    TIME_WAIT

tcp        0      0 93.160.203.34:49750     87.156.11.240:1081      TIME_WAIT

tcp        0      0 93.160.203.34:49750     124.125.250.48:60959    ESTABLISHED

tcp        0      0 93.160.203.34:49750     91.11.2.176:60965       ESTABLISHED

tcp        0      0 93.160.203.34:49750     83.7.205.186:4144       TIME_WAIT

tcp        0      0 93.160.203.34:49750     195.56.6.187:50792      TIME_WAIT

tcp        0      0 192.168.0.1:6886        192.168.0.101:54218     TIME_WAIT

tcp        0      1 93.160.203.34:38936     222.165.96.208:34928    SYN_SENT

tcp        0      0 93.160.203.34:6543      93.160.203.34:36477     ESTABLISHED

tcp        0      0 93.160.203.34:49750     79.146.69.136:24155     ESTABLISHED

tcp        0      0 93.160.203.34:49750     66.25.34.214:2123       ESTABLISHED

tcp        0      0 93.160.203.34:49750     90.218.23.205:53410     ESTABLISHED

tcp        0      0 93.160.203.34:49750     202.156.17.137:50638    TIME_WAIT

tcp        0      0 93.160.203.34:49750     92.97.89.204:61749      TIME_WAIT

Active UNIX domain sockets (w/o servers)

Proto RefCnt Flags       Type       State         I-Node Path

unix  2      [ ]         DGRAM                    220      @/org/kernel/udev/udevd

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     5287155  /dev/log

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     5287145

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     5280883  /dev/log

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     5280882

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     5280859  /dev/log

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     5280858

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     5130427  /var/run/dovecot/login/default

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     5130426

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     5130423

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     5130422

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     5130421  /var/run/dovecot/login/default

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     5130420

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     5130417

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     5130416

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     5130405  /var/run/dovecot/login/default

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     5130404

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     5130383

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     5130382

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     5130312  /var/run/dovecot/login/default

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     5130311

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     5130309  /var/run/dovecot/login/default

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     5130308

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     5130305

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     5130304

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     5130302

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     5130301

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     5130216  /var/run/dovecot/login/default

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     5130215

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     5130206

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     5130205

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     5129439  /tmp/ksocket-spawn/klauncher1h13lb.slave-socket

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     5129438

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     5127230  /tmp/.X11-unix/X3

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     5127229

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     5127185  @/tmp/dbus-aOmSKrpgi9

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     5127184

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     5127148  /tmp/orbit-spawn/linc-1753-0-2f9253b3de016

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     5127147

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     5127144  /tmp/orbit-spawn/linc-7fcb-0-6b7126fedeb24

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     5127143

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     5127139  @/tmp/dbus-aOmSKrpgi9

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     5127138

unix  4      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     5127137  /tmp/.X11-unix/X3

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     5127136

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     5095035  /dev/log

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     5095034

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     5093421  /dev/log

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     5093419

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     5090677  /tmp/orbit-spawn/linc-5c48-0-28893ec2b270d

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     5090676

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     5090673  /tmp/orbit-spawn/linc-7fcb-0-6b7126fedeb24

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     5090672

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     5090669  @/tmp/dbus-aOmSKrpgi9

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     5090668

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     5090666  /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     5090665

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     5090391  @/tmp/dbus-aOmSKrpgi9

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     5090390

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     5090389  @/tmp/dbus-aOmSKrpgi9

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     5090388

unix  2      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     5090310

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     5090306  /tmp/.X11-unix/X3

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     5090305

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     4958805  @/tmp/dbus-YcmoIiL9ZC

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     4958804

unix  2      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     4958613

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     4958609  /tmp/.X11-unix/X1

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     4958608

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     4950844  @/tmp/dbus-YcmoIiL9ZC

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     4950843

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     4939354  @/tmp/dbus-YcmoIiL9ZC

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     4939353

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     4938926  /tmp/orbit-spawn/linc-4baa-0-72f38cc1504d1

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     4938925

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     4937068  /tmp/orbit-spawn/linc-7b3d-0-645ddf259124e

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     4937067

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     4937065  @/tmp/dbus-YcmoIiL9ZC

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     4937064

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     4885856  /dev/lircd

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     4885855

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     4885823  @/tmp/.ICE-unix/5846

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     4885822

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     4885821  @/tmp/.X11-unix/X0

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     4885820

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     4885670  /var/run/acpid.socket

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     4885669

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     4885666  /var/run/acpid.socket

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     4885665

unix  2      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     4885625

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     4885624  /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     4885623

unix  2      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     4885156  /var/run/acpid.socket

unix  2      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     4885154  /var/run/acpid.socket

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     4884736

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     4884735

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     4884732  @/tmp/dbus-OGgohjgqlT

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     4884731

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     4884722  /tmp/orbit-mediacenter/linc-32fd-0-72ccb92ef1467

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     4884721

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     4884720  @/tmp/dbus-OGgohjgqlT

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     4884719

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     4884718  /tmp/orbit-mediacenter/linc-3301-0-7d074b3e56183

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     4884717

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     4884673  /tmp/orbit-mediacenter/linc-32fd-0-72ccb92ef1467

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     4884672

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     4884669  /tmp/orbit-mediacenter/linc-32ff-0-1a1d534ae5c2c

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     4884668

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     4884654  @/tmp/dbus-OGgohjgqlT

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     4884653

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     4884641  @/tmp/dbus-OGgohjgqlT

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     4884640

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     4884639  @/tmp/.ICE-unix/5846

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     4884638

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     4884625  @/tmp/.X11-unix/X0

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     4884624

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     4884592  @/tmp/dbus-OGgohjgqlT

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     4884591

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     4884590  @/tmp/.X11-unix/X0

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     4884589

unix  2      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     4883955  /var/run/acpid.socket

unix  2      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     4883953  /var/run/acpid.socket

unix  2      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     4882854  /var/run/acpid.socket

unix  2      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     4882851  /var/run/acpid.socket

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     4882548  /dev/log

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     4882547

unix  2      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     4881967  /var/run/acpid.socket

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     4881966  /dev/log

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     4881965

unix  2      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     4881963  /var/run/acpid.socket

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     4876261  /dev/log

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     4876260

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     4412305  @/tmp/dbus-GYmAFPonx2

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     4412304

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     4410359  /tmp/orbit-azureus/linc-37fd-0-201cd1ffba59d

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     4410358

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     4410355  /tmp/orbit-azureus/linc-15d7-0-3eedcd9579ad6

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     4410354

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     4410351  @/tmp/dbus-GYmAFPonx2

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     4410350

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     4410260  /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     4410259

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     4409995  /tmp/.X11-unix/X2

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     4409994

unix  2      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     4409975

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     4409526  @/tmp/dbus-GYmAFPonx2

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     4409525

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     4409516  /tmp/.X11-unix/X2

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     4409515

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     4343765  @/tmp/dbus-aOmSKrpgi9

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     4343764

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     4343041  @/tmp/dbus-aOmSKrpgi9

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     4343040

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     4343019  /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     4343018

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     4343011  /tmp/orbit-spawn/linc-7b3d-0-645ddf259124e

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     4343010

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     4343007  /tmp/orbit-spawn/linc-7fcb-0-6b7126fedeb24

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     4343006

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     4343005  @/tmp/dbus-aOmSKrpgi9

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     4343004

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     4343003  @/tmp/.ICE-unix/13162

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     4343002

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     4342997  /tmp/.X11-unix/X3

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     4342996

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     4341794  @/tmp/dbus-aOmSKrpgi9

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     4341793

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     4339092

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     4339091

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     4339089  @/tmp/dbus-aOmSKrpgi9

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     4339088

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     4339084  /tmp/.X11-unix/X3

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     4339083

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     4339079  @/tmp/dbus-aOmSKrpgi9

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     4339078

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     4281285  /dev/log

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     4281284

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     4266961  /dev/log

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     4266960

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     4265372  /dev/log

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     4265371

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     4162146  @/tmp/fam-spawn-

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     4162145

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     4162137  /tmp/.ICE-unix/dcop23369-1226941730

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     4162136

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     4162130  /tmp/.X11-unix/X3

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     4162129

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     4162005  @/tmp/fam-spawn-

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     4162004

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     4161945  /tmp/.ICE-unix/dcop23369-1226941730

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     4161944

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     4161940  /tmp/.X11-unix/X3

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     4161939

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     2711504  @/tmp/dbus-aOmSKrpgi9

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     2711503

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     2711502  /tmp/.X11-unix/X3

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     2711501

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     2709195  @/tmp/dbus-aOmSKrpgi9

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     2709194

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     772514   /tmp/ksocket-spawn/frostserver.frostdrake.tk-031a-4921a8b9

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     772513

unix  2      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     772435   /tmp/ksocket-spawn/kdeinit__3

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     772408   @/tmp/.ICE-unix/13162

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     772406

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     772279   /tmp/.X11-unix/X3

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     772276

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     772244   /tmp/.ICE-unix/dcop23369-1226941730

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     772243

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     584822   @/tmp/.ICE-unix/13162

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     584821

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     584820   /tmp/.X11-unix/X3

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     584817

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     584814   /tmp/.ICE-unix/dcop23369-1226941730

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     584813

unix  27     [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     584808   /tmp/.X11-unix/X3

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     584807

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     530601   @/tmp/fam-spawn-

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     530600

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     530586   /tmp/.X11-unix/X3

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     530585

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     530584   /tmp/.ICE-unix/dcop23369-1226941730

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     530583

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     530575   /tmp/.X11-unix/X3

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     530574

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     530565   /tmp/.ICE-unix/dcop23369-1226941730

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     530564

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     530562

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     530561

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     530426   @/tmp/dbus-aOmSKrpgi9

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     530425

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     530422   /tmp/.X11-unix/X3

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     530421

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     464971   @/tmp/.ICE-unix/13162

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     464970

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     464967   @/tmp/dbus-aOmSKrpgi9

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     464966

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     464965   /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     464964

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     464961   @/tmp/dbus-aOmSKrpgi9

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     464960

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     464955   /tmp/.X11-unix/X3

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     464954

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     464950   @/tmp/dbus-aOmSKrpgi9

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     464949

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     464946   @/tmp/fam-spawn-

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     464945

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     464943   /tmp/.X11-unix/X3

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     464942

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     464936   /tmp/.X11-unix/X3

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     464935

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     464930   @/tmp/dbus-aOmSKrpgi9

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     464929

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     464926   @/tmp/.ICE-unix/13162

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     464925

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     464924   /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     464923

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     464922   @/tmp/dbus-aOmSKrpgi9

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     464921

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     464918   @/tmp/fam-spawn-

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     464917

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     464915   /tmp/.X11-unix/X3

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     464914

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     464906   @/tmp/.ICE-unix/13162

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     464905

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     464903   /tmp/.X11-unix/X3

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     464902

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     464893   @/tmp/.ICE-unix/13162

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     464892

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     464889   /tmp/.X11-unix/X3

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     464888

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     464875   @/tmp/dbus-aOmSKrpgi9

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     464874

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     464869   @/tmp/dbus-aOmSKrpgi9

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     464868

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     464866   /tmp/.X11-unix/X3

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     464865

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     464842   /tmp/.X11-unix/X3

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     464841

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     464836   /tmp/.X11-unix/X3

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     464835

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     464834

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     464833

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     464826   /tmp/.X11-unix/X3

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     464825

unix  29     [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     464814   /tmp/.X11-unix/X3

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     464813

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     394596

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     394595

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     394593   @/tmp/dbus-YcmoIiL9ZC

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     394592

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     394589   /tmp/.X11-unix/X1

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     394588

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     394584   @/tmp/dbus-YcmoIiL9ZC

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     394583

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     11519    @/tmp/dbus-OGgohjgqlT

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     11518

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     11516    @/tmp/dbus-OGgohjgqlT

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     11515

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     11510    @/tmp/.X11-unix/X0

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     11509

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     11506    @/tmp/dbus-OGgohjgqlT

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     11505

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     11504    @/tmp/.X11-unix/X0

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     11503

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     11479    @/tmp/.X11-unix/X0

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     11478

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     11437    @/tmp/dbus-OGgohjgqlT

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     11436

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     11419    @/tmp/.ICE-unix/5846

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     11418

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     11416    @/tmp/.X11-unix/X0

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     11415

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     11409    @/tmp/.ICE-unix/5846

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     11408

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     11404    @/tmp/dbus-OGgohjgqlT

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     11403

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     11402    /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     11401

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     11398    @/tmp/dbus-OGgohjgqlT

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     11397

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     11394    @/tmp/fam-mediacenter-

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     11393

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     11391    @/tmp/.X11-unix/X0

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     11390

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     11387    @/tmp/dbus-OGgohjgqlT

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     11386

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     11385    @/tmp/.ICE-unix/5846

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     11384

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     11383    /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     11382

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     11379    @/tmp/fam-mediacenter-

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     11378

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     11371    @/tmp/.X11-unix/X0

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     11370

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     11367    @/tmp/.ICE-unix/5846

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     11362

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     11360    @/tmp/.X11-unix/X0

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     11359

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     11348    @/tmp/dbus-OGgohjgqlT

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     11347

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     11343    @/tmp/dbus-OGgohjgqlT

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     11342

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     11341    @/tmp/.X11-unix/X0

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     11340

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     11314    @/tmp/.X11-unix/X0

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     11313

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     11310    @/tmp/.X11-unix/X0

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     11309

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     11294    @/tmp/.X11-unix/X0

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     11293

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     11292

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     11291

unix  15     [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     11280    @/tmp/.X11-unix/X0

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     11279

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     11223    /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     11222

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     11211    /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     11210

unix  5      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     11187    @/tmp/.X11-unix/X0

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     11186

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     11185    /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     11184

unix  2      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     11163    /var/run/acpid.socket

unix  2      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     11147    /var/run/acpid.socket

unix  2      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     10647

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     10462    @/tmp/dbus-GYmAFPonx2

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     10461

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     10294    @/tmp/.ICE-unix/5413

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     10293

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     10292    @/tmp/.ICE-unix/5379

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     10291

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     10289    @/tmp/dbus-GYmAFPonx2

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     10288

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     10286    @/tmp/dbus-YcmoIiL9ZC

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     10285

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     10284    @/tmp/dbus-GYmAFPonx2

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     10283

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     10282    @/tmp/dbus-YcmoIiL9ZC

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     10281

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     10280    /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     10279

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     10258    /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     10257

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     10250    /tmp/.X11-unix/X1

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     10249

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     10241    /tmp/.X11-unix/X1

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     10239

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     10240    /tmp/.X11-unix/X2

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     10238

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     10159    @/tmp/dbus-YcmoIiL9ZC

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     10158

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     10157    @/tmp/dbus-GYmAFPonx2

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     10156

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     10134    @/tmp/dbus-GYmAFPonx2

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     10133

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     10132    @/tmp/dbus-YcmoIiL9ZC

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     10131

unix  2      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     10129

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     10122    @/tmp/fam-azureus-

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     10121

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     10119    /tmp/.X11-unix/X2

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     10118

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     10114    @/tmp/fam-spawn-

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     10113

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     10109    /tmp/.X11-unix/X1

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     10108

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     10102    @/tmp/dbus-GYmAFPonx2

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     10101

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     10100    @/tmp/dbus-YcmoIiL9ZC

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     10099

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     10094    @/tmp/.ICE-unix/5413

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     10093

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     10092    @/tmp/.ICE-unix/5379

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     10091

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     10090    /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     10089

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     10088    /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     10087

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     10084    @/tmp/fam-spawn-

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     10080

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     10081    @/tmp/fam-azureus-

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     10079

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     10061    /tmp/.X11-unix/X2

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     10060

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     10056    /tmp/.X11-unix/X1

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     10055

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     10010    @/tmp/.ICE-unix/5413

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     10009

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     10005    /tmp/.X11-unix/X2

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     10002

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     9985     @/tmp/.ICE-unix/5379

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     9982

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     9976     /tmp/.X11-unix/X1

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     9975

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     9960     @/tmp/.ICE-unix/5379

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     9959

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     9958     @/tmp/.ICE-unix/5413

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     9957

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     9951     /tmp/.X11-unix/X2

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     9949

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     9950     /tmp/.X11-unix/X1

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     9945

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     9898     /tmp/.X11-unix/X4

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     9897

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     9894     /tmp/.X11-unix/X4

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     9893

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     9828     @/tmp/dbus-GYmAFPonx2

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     9827

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     9825     @/tmp/dbus-YcmoIiL9ZC

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     9824

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     9818     @/tmp/dbus-GYmAFPonx2

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     9817

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     9813     @/tmp/dbus-YcmoIiL9ZC

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     9812

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     9810     /tmp/.X11-unix/X2

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     9809

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     9785     /tmp/.X11-unix/X2

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     9784

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     9779     /tmp/.X11-unix/X2

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     9778

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     9777

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     9776

unix  15     [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     9765     /tmp/.X11-unix/X2

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     9764

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     9755     /tmp/.X11-unix/X2

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     9754

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     9685     /tmp/.X11-unix/X1

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     9684

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     9661     /tmp/.X11-unix/X1

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     9660

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     9654     /tmp/.X11-unix/X1

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     9653

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     9652

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     9651

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     9644     /tmp/.X11-unix/X1

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     9643

unix  18     [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     9636     /tmp/.X11-unix/X1

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     9635

unix  2      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     9413

unix  2      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     9383

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     9264

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     9263

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     9260

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     9259

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     9256

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     9255

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     9252

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     9251

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     9248

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     9247

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     9244

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     9243

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     9240

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     9239

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     9236

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     9235

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     9232

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     9231

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     9228

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     9227

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     9224

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     9223

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     9220

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     9219

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     9216

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     9215

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     9212

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     9211

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     9208

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     9207

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     9204

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     9203

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     9200

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     9199

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     9196

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     9195

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     9192

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     9191

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     9188

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     9187

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     9184

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     9183

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     9181

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     9180

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     9177

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     9176

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     9174

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     9173

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     9169

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     9168

unix  2      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     9134

unix  2      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     9124     /var/run/acpid.socket

unix  2      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     9110     /var/run/acpid.socket

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     8868

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     8867

unix  2      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     8338     /var/run/acpid.socket

unix  2      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     8297     /var/run/acpid.socket

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     5655     /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     5654

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     5603

unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     5602
```

hope you can help me, the ip on the server is 93.160.203.34 or 192.168.0.1.

the problem is the connection is forwarded through an iptable and i cant find the ip in the netstat -n?

the port is destination port is 3724.

----------

## vaguy02

I'm still not understanding what you are trying to do so far, you want to see what connections are being made through the iptables forward command?

----------

## Hu

The output from netstat -n only shows connections associated with the local system.  When you forward IP traffic for another system, you are not a party to the connection.

----------

## Anarcho

For killing TCP Connections, see here:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-713135.html

----------

## silwerspawn

Okay here is all of the deal.

my younger brother plays WOW all night even thou he needs to go to school and my dad asked me if i was able to close his connection at night.

but so he still will be able to play in the daytime.

but if someone have made a connection through my firewall (iptables) and i change something on iptables ex. closing a port.

i then save and restart iptables, but the connection already made presists. i then came up with the idea to some how cut the connection forcebly.

hope that helps vaguy02

Ill look into that topic Anarcho  :Wink: 

----------

## vaguy02

Well....Theortically, you could write a cron job and two different iptables rule sets, one for the daytime and one for the night time. Then just schedule them to run at the appropriate times...As for the persistant connections, easiest thing to do is pop (Drop ALL) the connection for like 5 or 10 seconds then enable the night time rules, it will reset his connection and he shouldn't be able to connect. 

Hu, I agree it only shows the localhost, I didn't understand he wanted forward. My bad.

----------

## silwerspawn

i have tried to stop iptables but that for some reason does not drop his connection.

number two dropping the internet for 5 to 10 sec would maybe cause some trouble on other services i run.

another thing cutter cant find ip_conntrack witch is build in to the kernel :S

----------

## vaguy02

have you tried:

```

iptables -A FORWARD -p tcp --sport 3724 -j REJECT

```

You can make it more fancy if you want, by putting the external interface and putting your brothers ip, to make it more unique. But give that rule a try and see what happens.

----------

## Hu

I have a simple solution for this.  If your brother is caught playing past his bedtime, then you drop his WoW traffic night and day for some period of days.  Repeat as necessary.

If you still want a technical solution, you could use the time match in Netfilter to automatically activate a dormant rule when the system clock reaches a particular value.  The rule given by vaguy02 in the post above me should be sufficient to sever the connection, provided that it is inserted into the table before the rule which is allowing the traffic.  Be aware that rules are matched from the top down, and the first terminating target wins.  Thus, if you had:

```
-A FORWARD -m conntrack --ctstate ESTABLISHED -j ACCEPT

-A FORWARD -p tcp --sport 3724 -j REJECT
```

Then the latter rule would not cut the connection, since the traffic had already been accepted by the former rule.

----------

## silwerspawn

ahh thanks  :Smile: 

ill take a look and try it out tonight  :Wink: 

----------

## silwerspawn

Doh, it works perfectly but as stupid as i am i found that I had a related line above in the original iptables script i have made :S

moved the REJECT on top of that one fixed the problem  :Very Happy: 

----------

